# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Omega: The RP

## Seanchaidh

*Look at "Omega: The Story and Sign Up" thread to get the gist of the RP and see the rules.*

 **DO NOT POST CHARACTER BIOGRAPHIES HERE PLEASE**

----------


## Seanchaidh

Kris sat atop a small building in New York overlooking the dark streets. She yawned. _Waiting is such a drag_, she thought as she looked up at the cloudy skies. Raindrops fell upon Kris' pale face - each drop felt as cold as ice and utterly refreshing - and woke her up. Her arms ached as she cradled the sleek, black sniper rifle in her leather gloved hands. "Come on, hurry up." She muttered in her thick English accent as clouds of steam blew out from between her blood red lips. Despite this being New York - the safest big city in the world - the roads were bare. Hardly any vehicles drove by. Kris began having doubts this guy would show up. However, sure enough, a black car pulled up in front of the Empire State Building and a tall bald man in a stiff, gray suit came out of it.
    Her fine, pale face formed into a placid smile as she raised the sniper scope to her right eye and aimed the gun at the man's shiny head. She puckered her crimson lips at him and made a kissing noise at him as she pulled the trigger and took great relish in the bang of the gun and the splatter of red from the guy's cranium as his lifeless body slumped against the waxed surface of the car and fell to the cold, dirty sidewalk below. Almost immediately panic errupted across the streets below and Kris decided it would be wise to get moving. 
    She took apart the rifle and packed it into her dark scarlet, velvet shoulder bag and ran to the back side of the roof and clambered down the fire escape there. The rain fell in earnest now and the coldness seeped through her one piece, black leather body suit and into her bones and she shivered as she landed in the alley below. She ran to her white Volkswagen Beetle and dove inside and threw her bag onto the back seat. Suddenly a small shrill ring sounded within the glove compartment and she nearly leapt out of her skin. Calming her nerves she opened it and pulled out the silver cell phone she had hastily shoved in there earlier and answered it. 

"Hello" She called into the receiver.
"Did you do it?" Replied a deep voice on the other end.
"He's gone," She replied calmly,"I killed him. Just like the others." 
"Good job Reaper." The voice answered back, with just a hint of excitement, "Maybe we can make this plan work."
"Yes sir. Most definitely." She replied confidently. 
"Now rendezvous at HQ for your next mission. Good work." He ordered her and then silence.

 She looked at the receiver and smiled. _Another job well done Kris_, she thought happily. She looked at herself in the rear-view mirror and wiped her straight white hair out her eyes. Ice blue irises - like the icy waters of the Arctic - stared back at her and they almost appeared nostalgic and melancholic. She sighed, buckled her seat belt, put the car in gear and took off. After exiting the alley she turned left and followed the road until she had a the Hudson on her right. She stared at the black waters, rushing along, minding their own business. The waters, unlike her, seemed to have some purpose in life. She sighed again. A deep sigh that seemed to bubble up from the depths of her soul. She rarely got like this - sad and depressed. She was mostly upbeat. For some reason her latest "assignment" had caused her some inner turmoil.
   "Curse you." She muttered.

----------


## Zeno

" Breaking news a wealthy business owner has just been murdered, panic is riddled across the street as civilians Run for cover!"
Wolfgang looked up from his book at the Television screen

" Authorities and an ambulance have just arrived at the scene and are trying to revive the poor man"
"Hmm..."
Wolfgang took out his cell phone and was about to send a message when the phone started ringing in his hands.
"Hello? what is it?" said wolfgang
"Its the activists" said a voice form the other end of the phone
"Are you watching the news?" said the voice.
"Yes"
"Good then you know the current situation, an activist is trying to get to the scene to give us away and recruit more activists, i need you to get rid of him before he gets into public eyes."
"And where might i find this person?"
"The shortest route would be kearny."
"may i have a description?" mused Wolfgang"
" Brown eyes, black hair, white armored van now go! and don't mess this one up."

Wolfgang hung up and grumbled to himself as he grabbed his hunting knife from the counter and pistol form the cabinet then walked out the door.
The air was cool and it was raining, screaming could be heard faintly in the distance. Wolfgang gave out a deep sigh. Just another day working for the omega......boss better have a plan. Wolfgang got on his motorcycle, strapped on his helmet, secured his weapons, and zoomed down Kearny, when a white van nearly collided with him when it turned. That's the guy thought Wolfgang as he saw a flash of the mans face. The motorcycle's engine buzzed as it caught up with the van. Wolfgang pulled out his pistol and shot at the steering wheel. The van skidded into an alley while Wolfgang parked his motorcycle and sprinted towards the van. The back doors of the van flew open and the mans head stuck out which was quickly met with the cold metal of a gun to his forehead.

"Goodbye...."
BANG! the gun shot and the man fell backwards exposing a blood spurted van.
"Another one down" said Wolfgang as he got back on his motorcycle and said into the receiver "It's done"

----------


## Seanchaidh

Kris walked coolly into the large, dark imposing government building, scanned her card through the entrance machine and stood in the large foyer waiting. She shook her straight white hair, spraying the sleek, waxed floor with a myriad of raindrops. She then reached behind her and unzipped her one-piece, black leather suit and stepped out of it. Her short, cotton, black top clung tightly to her pale torso and the long, black velvet trousers shimmered in the slightly orange light. She took off her black boots and pulled out a pair of crimson stiletto heels from her shoulder bag and slipped them on. _Much better_ she thought smiling to herself. She quickly redone her make up, gathered her wet clothes and stowed them away in her locker and resumed waiting in the foyer. 
   She looked at the clock. _Any second now..._she thought irritated. Just then a burly man in a white suit stepped out of the elevator to her left and nodded at Kris. She saluted him and he smiled. 

"Great to see you again Reaper. Please come this way." He said, his deep voice reverberated off the white washed walls. 
She smiled, "Likewise sir." She replied. He nodded.

They walked down a small corridor into a large, very dim, conference room where a presentation was already being given. A large mahogany pine table lay in the center of the room and around it there were soldiers and other riff-raff. The boss and Kris took a seat and watched as some soldier began going on about how a small group of Activists infiltrated one of the Omega buildings and stole personal data. Kris brought her hand up to her face and groaned. _I'm dealing with amateurs._ She thought angrily. Just then she heard someone shout her name and she looked up embarrassed as everyone was looking at her ludicrously.

"Is there a problem agent?" The presentation man asked her.
"With how your men handled that situation or with you?" She asked sweetly.

The man growled but then continued and Kris sat staring at the screen growing increasingly bored. Just then the man pointed at her and his lips moved but she couldn't hear anything. She then realized she had zoned out and missed what he said. Instead of looking foolish she nodded.

 "Excellent. So Agent Reaper, you will rendezvous with Agent Wolfgang to help him eradicate our little problem then." The man smiled.
"Wha..?" Kris began but was handed a thick file and ushered out the door. 

She took her clothes form the locker and donned them and walked out of the building and into her car and sat there going over the files. _Who do they think they are?_ She though. She didn't need to work with anyone. She drove her car out of the car park and into the dark streets, looking for this Wolfgang's place. _He better not give me trouble,_ she thought. Then her serious expression turned into an amused one as she reached into her bag and pulled out some lipstick. She read the bottle - "wax sealant" - and then she applied it to her lips, being careful enough to slow down the car. She then reached into the bag and pulled out another lipstick bottle - one she had the chemistry boys at HQ make for her - "Dark Shade". It was a poisonous lipstick that when it touched your lips, diffused through it and into your blood stream. From there, it traveled to your heart and stopped it. However it can be stopped if someone has a layer of wax over their lips.
   She tried to suppress the chuckle that threatened to overwhelm her as she applied it to her waxy lips. If this Wolfgang gives me trouble all I have to do is pucker up and voila. He wouldn't be the first Omega assassin she got rid of. She smiled and roared down the highway.

----------


## Zeno

about an hour and a halve later wolfgang got another call
_What now?_ thought wolfgang.
"Yes?" he said rather annoyed into the phone.
"You know the situation earlier?"
"the mission you gave me or the assasination on the news."
"the one on the news, you and the agent that created that situation will be "teaming up."
"Teaming up?!? For what?"
"A group of activists broke into one of our safehouses and stole some information."
"So, you and me and this guy to go and get the information back, kill all the witnesses, and deleting all the copys that were made and sent right?"
 "Girl and yes."
"girl?"
"Agent Reaper."
"Ok, so do you know where i might find the thieves?"
"Agent reaper already knows the location. Don't mess with her Wolfgang, she is one of the best assassins we have, shes tough.
"Goodbye."
Wolfgang closed his book and got up.
_Well, better go get ready he thought._He walked into his armory and took out two handguns, a sub-machine gun, two silencers, three flash-grenades, a sniper, and his always with him hunting knife. he put the handguns, sub-machine gun, flash grenades, and hunting knife into their latches. He put the sniper into its slot in his fake briefcase. all the weapons fit snugly under Wolfgang's cotton suit.
He walked back into the living room and looked at his watch.
Wonder when she'll get here. Wolfgang thought.Just then the front door opened
"You should really lock that." said the voice in the doorway.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Kris walked slowly into the building, gazing around with feigned interest. 
This guy certainly had fine taste for a man. 

"Not a bad place, Wolfie." 

She said and her cold blue eyes fixed on him. _Hmm, not a bad appearance for a rather scruffy looking guy_, she thought to herself. She walked up to him and stood staring deep into his dark brown eyes - they looked like pools of dark chocolate, _my favorite_, she thought bemusedly. 

"So you are Wolfgang." 

She muttered softly, her voice taking on a sweet tone. _Easy Kris, there is still plenty of time for some fun with this new toy_, she warned herself. She then blew her white hair out of her eyes and reached into her crimson, shoulder bag and pulled out a thick folder and thrust it into Wolfgang's arms. 

"I suggest you look this over before we go anywhere, just so you can get the low-down on _our_ task." 

She struggled with the "our" and had to keep immense control over her stomach as she felt as though she going to be sick when she said. She was still really mad about them teaming her up with someone, granted it was her own fault for not paying attention. _Still, it is no excuse - I work best alone._ She thought annoyingly. 

"Apparently, there was a group of Activists who broke into the Washington D.C. Omega building and they stole some very important information from one of the safe houses there. It's our job to eliminate the pests."

Kris informed Wolfgang. She shook her head while thinking about how sloppy the guards must have been. _Stupid fools. I hope they're fired._ She thought. 

"I hope your hunting skills, while working in a pack are good Wolfie" she began, "as we may need them." Kris said though her voice showed no signs of sincerity.

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

Morando laughed as he walked down the steets how pathetic people were these days thinking he was just a poor homless child after a woman had given him bread. The Omega had treated him fair enough to his liking he had been sent on a few missions one was to observe a meeting in wich a woman and a man walked outside the meeting the woman had a red lipstick that look he couldent pin-point it "safe" he thought thats what it was not he had since then stalked them throught there mission the problem was they had seen him....

----------


## Seanchaidh

"So do you think the big cheeses of the Omega Corporation are gonna kick your ass when they find out you have been handing out some of their secrets to the Activists?" 

Sparrow inquired the small geeky looking man that nearly leapt out of his skin when Sparrow spoke up. Sparrow stood their and folded his slightly tanned arms across his orange t-shirt and shifted his weight from one of his feet, clad in red hi-top sneakers, to the other. He then reached into the pocket of his white, knee length shorts and pulled out a small pen drive. 

"This contains all the emails and correspondence evidence showing you giving some activist dates, times and locations.These entail on how they would retrieve information about Omega." 

Sparrow drawled as he adjusted the straps of his chestnut red backpack and shoved the pen drive back in his pocket. The man stared open mouthed at the boy stammering,

"I...I..didn't...*sigh* what do you want?"

He breathed, defeated and Sparrow's brown eye's glittered as he smiled. 

"You are going to give me all the information you dished out to the Angries and not tell a soul about it. Or else..."

He said, the tone of his voice lightening as he patted his pocket. The man continued to stare, sighed and then reached down into his desk and took out a small disk in a clear plastic wallet. "Here" He said, tossing it to the boy. Sparrow grinned and nodded.

"Pleasure doing business with you man." 

He said as he walked out of the dank office. However as he crept down the dimly lit hall a small group of heavily armed guards appeared before him. Sparrow gulped,

"My, your big goons. I hate goons." 

Then he ran towards them and slid under one of the slow-witted men's legs and took off down the hall with bullets flying everywhere. He rounded the corned and came to a fire exit and found himself on top of a small balcony that dropped a hundred or so feet to the dark road below. Just then the men burst out of the door behind him and took aim. Sparrow smiled and clambered onto the wall. 

"I hate to snatch and run but..."

He said as he dove into the air and pulled on a small cord to his left which opened his back pack causing the contained glider within to snap into shape, spreading its fins like large brown wings of a bird. The exhilarating feeling of the air currents that past under him made Sparrow giddy and he was laughing when he landed several yards from the building. Quickly packing up his glider he took off into the dark countryside that surrounded this Nevada facility. 

He reached into the pocket which he stored the disk in and took it out and kissed it, giggling. _Big bucks!_ He thought gleefully and ran.

----------


## mysterious dreamer

"Hey boss, wake up, someone's here to see you."

Alex opened his eyes and saw a blurry image of a person he didn't recognize. He sat up on his bunk bed and rubbed his eyes, while the person was talking.

"Mr. Vitali, allow me to introduce myself. I am Robert Anderson, chief coordinator of Activists in this area. I'm sorry we let you know on such a short notice, but I'm sure you understand that the situation is urgent."

"I still don't know anything", Alex grumbled, as he still wasn't fully awake. Anderson missed his remark, and contintued talking.

"As you aprobably already know, we stole some important data from the Omega in Washington. We haven't been able to decrypt it yet, however we know it's very important to them. Even more now that they are sending _her_ to retrieve it."

"Her?", asked Alex, now fully awake. He now had enough time to take a look at this Anderson guy. He was a short and obese man with balding black hair. Alex found his appearance funny and couldn't make himself feel that this caricature is, in fact, his superior.

"The Angel of Death, their most capable agent. Our sources at the Omega tell us that she and another prominent agent will try to retrieve the data we stole. You and your squad will guard the data, however your primary objective is to capture or eliminate her at all costs. The location was already explained to your driver, you are to leave at once. I am the leader of this mission and you'll hear from me once you're there. Now go, we don't have any time to waste." And he left.

The infamous Angel of Death, Alex heard much about her. He has been through a lot in his years as an Activist and before, but the thought of confronting her made him shiver. But at the same time, he felt honoured that such thrust was put in him and his men and felt for the first time that his squad is the finest the Activists have. He ordered his men to take their equipment and get into the van so they could go.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Sparrow stood upon the roof top of a large apartment building gazing all around the city and smiled. _Another item, another pay day._ He thought and grinned as he he ran and leapt off the roof and into the air and released the bindings of his glider and he flew through the air like a bird. Seconds later he was on top of a smaller building and rubbing his right ankle as he had landed awkwardly on it. Wincing, he took off the black sneaker and rubbed his sore, white sock clad ankle. Once the pain had subsided he packed up the glider in his rucksack and put on his sneaker and cautiously approached a small door. _Jeez!_ He thought, _For a heavily guarded government computer branch, they certainly didn't guard the roof._ He pick locked the door and slowly opened it and slipped inside. 

He was in a small, dark corridor and tried to not bash into anything. He saw a dimly lit room at the end of the corridor and crept towards it. Peering past the ajar door of the room he saw someone asleep at a desk with turned on desk top computer. The guy looked like a guard and Sparrow slid into the room and quietly approached the resting man. He looked at the monitor and saw info on accounts and other things. Apparently, the omega needed a lot of metal, sulfur, salt peter. He typed quickly and had to lean over the dreaming guard and panicked a little when he stirred in his sleep. 

He found an interesting article about an incident where a group of Activists broke into an Omega building and stole something. However, the article didn't say what didn't say what. She also read how they were now wanted and two people were after them. As he continued searching the network, two guards approached him from behind having been watching him since he entered the room. He was unaware of their presence, until he heard someone yell "Freeze!". Spinning around he came face to face with two very stern-faced guards with automatic weapons - pointing straight towards him. Unfortunately for Sparrow, the sleeping guards woke up and knocked him out from behind. 

Waking up in a small room, he bashed on the door and realized he was not getting out of their. The guards had taken almost everything he had leaving him with his scarlet t-shirt; black, baggy cotton shorts; black sneakers and white socks. The room was white with no windows and a locked iron door. He was trapped. 

"Great..." he muttered, "Just great."

----------


## Zeno

hmm... hes preety good if he can sneak up on both of us like that, No matter he'll soon be gone. 
wolfgang ran forward and pulled out his pistol. He shot three timeS in the direction of the spy.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Kris almost attacked Wolfgang outright but then realized his target was someone else. She spotted a bedraggled young man and reached into her bag and hurled a shuriken in his direction. She had no desire to kill him as of yet. A fox when it is scared runs back to it's den after all. Kris smirked. She had to give the boy credit though, she had no idea she and Wolfie were being watched.


*Meanwhile*


Sparrow wandered around the room, running his hands over the walls and feeling to see if there was some exit he couldn't find. He has started panicking a while ago - cramped and closed spaces freak him out. 

"Come on! Thinkthinkthink." He muttered to himself over and over again.

Just then he heard the sound of keys and blessedly the door opened....revealing a tall, bald man dressed in a grey, polyester suit. Sparrow stood his ground and scowled. 

"So you're the one who they call Sparrow. You've been a thorn in our sides for a while now haven't you?" The man said, his voice was soft and bounced around the room.

"What's it to you?" Sparrow retorted and glanced away. Just then two S.W.A.T officers came in and stood either side of the man. Sparrow looked at them and his heart began to hammer against his chest. _Am I gonna be killed?_ He thought worriedly. He fought to keep a passive expression on his face. 

"Aw....who are these? Your rent boys?" Sparrow sniggered. 

One of the officers advanced on him with a furious expression in his eyes but was stopped by the man with a wave of his hands. 

"Enough." He began, "Look. The fact of the matter is you stole items from us and we want to know what your faction is planning and you are not leaving this building until you tell us. Now, speak!" The man's voice steadily rose higher until he was yelling. Sparrow continued to stare at him, mute. After a couple of seconds had passed he snapped his fingers and the officers grabbed Sparrow's arms and hauled him out of the room. 

Sparrow fought them the entire time: kicking, yelling, biting but he was eventually led to another room and handcuffed to a steel, stiff-back chair. There was another chair opposite it and both were seperated by a steel table. The room was spacious and was grey - with a large mirror built into the wall opposite the door. He glanced at the mirror and thought about the men who would be their watching. "Perverted and cowardly dogs..." he muttered under his breath. 

The man in the suit sat opposite Sparrow and smiled. Upon the table was a black, leather briefcase on the table. 

"Now let's get down to business..." He said and opened the briefcase. Sparrow's eyes widened and his blood turned icy when he saw what was in it. 

"Holy...sh..." He stammered.

Inside was a myriad of shiny, metal knives and scalpels. They were going to torture him.


*Meanwhile in the security room of the building*


She worked quickly. She had read the files and learned what they were planning to do with him. She had to save him. She uploaded the virus and then made her way to the interview room that housed Sparrow. Just then all the lights went out and she smiled. The virus she had implanted into the computer mainframe had over-rode the low-level language of the power unit in this department - thus turning off the light and other thing. She waited. The officers and the man left the room and she went inside.


*Inside the interview room*


Sparrow almost cried out when the lights went out and he heard the men curse under their breath. The men left the room and Sparrow struggled against his hand cuffs. _No use_, he thought. 

Just then the door opened again and he heard very soft footsteps approach him and the person unlocked his cuffs and handed him a rucksack - his rucksack. 

"You're free now Topher. Get going." The soft voice whispered in his left ear. It was a womans voice. 

No one knew his first name. Who was this woman. He was about to ask her but the door opened and closed and she was gone.

"Damn." He cursed under his breath and donned his rucksack.


*Past the fire exit*


Gloria ran down the iron steps buttoned up her black coat. Her long crimson hair was in disarray as she rushed. She reached into the pocket off her black trousers and pulled out a silver key - the key to her motorcycle. She smiled, knowing she had just done a good deed by helping the guy. She hurried down the steps. Her black stilletto heels clacking against the metal steps. 

Just then the door below her opened an two guards stepped out, glanced at her and gave chase. She shrieked and ran back up the steps. 


*In the hall*


Sparrow was creeping towards the fire exit when he heard a woman scream. He opened the door and heard a loud thump. Two guards were unconscious at the bottom of the steps. There was a woman standing on the steps leading up, she looked relieved beyond belief. She was very pretty. Her alabaster face was framed by silky, red hair. And her eyes were framed behind blue-tinted glasses. 

"Thanks." She said breathlessly and took off down the stairs. 

Sparrow began to call for her but she was gone. She was fast for someone in heels. He chased after her and soon found himself on the street. The woman was sitting on a blue motorcycle and pulling on a helmet. As he was about to call for her she drove off.  Sparrow sighed and then ran away in the opposite direction.

----------

